# BIOS mal flasheada, AYUDA!



## vientozonda (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo en reparación una mother board tipo ECS 945GCT - M la cual fue flasheada por el dueño (BIOS), el tema es que enciende pero no tira imagen, nada de nada!
Mi pregunta es: ¿se puede retirar la bios y reprogramarla nuevamente?, ¿alguien tiene algún diagrama para construir una interfase y hacerlo fuera de la pc?
La bios es un pequeño integrado montado en zócalo de 8 pines.
Les agradecería cualquier dato que me pudieran aportar, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

Creo que no te vendria nada mal una leida a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/

De todos modos no creo que puedas hacer mucho por ella... la bios ya no es tan facil de desoldar a menos que cuentes con un cautin de aire caliente.... 

Si el problema solo es video intenta poniendo una tarjeta externa de video por que me suena que se daño el chip de video integrado....


----------



## electrodan (Ago 29, 2009)

Chico, leíste mal? El dice que está montada en un zócalo de 8 pines... Ahora que lo pienso, no me lo creo. Lo siento, pero eso no es una BIOS.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 30, 2009)

vientozonda dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, tengo en reparación una mother board tipo ECS 945GCT - M la cual fue flasheada por el dueño (BIOS), el tema es que enciende pero no tira imagen, nada de nada!
> Mi pregunta es: ¿se puede retirar la bios y reprogramarla nuevamente?, ¿alguien tiene algún diagrama para construir una interfase y hacerlo fuera de la pc?
> La bios es un pequeño integrado montado en zócalo de 8 pines.
> Les agradecería cualquier dato que me pudieran aportar, desde ya muchas gracias!



Mi profesor me contó que una vez le sucedió una cosa parecida, concretamente se trataba de que estaban actualizando una BIOS y durante este proceso se cortó el suministro y se quedó echada a perder, me contó que lo que hicieron fue con un ordenador arrancado, se sustraia la bios original y ponían la averiada y la actualizaban, luego se apagaba y la actualizada la ponian en el ordenador de origen. Entonces ya arrancaba pero yo esto no lo llegué a hacer, me lo contó mi profesor.


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola a todos amigos del foro, les comento que el único indicio de BIOS en esa mother es ese integrado montado en zócalo, supongo que es..., por eso pensé en retirarlo y regrabarlo.
Me interesa saber en detalle lo que comentó el colega acerca de colocarlo en otra mother y regrabarlo (no entiendo como hacerlo) solo pregunto, ¿no me provocaría el mismo efecto en la otra mother?
Les agradezco los consejos y aportes a todos, ¡saludos cordiales!


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola Chico3001, muy buena la lectura que me recomendaste, lo voy a tener muy en cuenta. Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Chico, leíste mal? El dice que está montada en un zócalo de 8 pines... Ahora que lo pienso, no me lo creo. Lo siento, pero eso no es una BIOS.



Tienes toda la razon....  posiblemente se trate de una EEPROM Serial y siendo ese el caso entonces es posible reflashearla usando un programador de EEPROMs que soporte las seriales....

*Vientozonda:* crees que seria posible que postearas una foto del chip de 8 pines? o cuando menos coloca todos los numeros que vienen en la parte superior haber si es o no es una EEPROM serial... 

En cuanto a tu idea de quitarla y ponerla en otra motherboard no creo que funcione... pero si puedes hacer el proceso inverso... sacar una bios buena de una motherboard defectuosa y ponerla en la motherboard con la bios mal flasheada....


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola a todos, realmente creo que es una EEPROM, su numeración es 24400 y probaré reprogramarla, solo que necesito el programa PonyPorg y armar la interface.
Si alguien sabe de algun enlace seguro para descargar el soft porfavor que me lo haga saber, ya que he buscado y todos los que dicen tenerlo no lo tienen o no está más.
Muchas gracias por sus aportes, saludos cordiales.


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo un enlace para bajar el PonyProg (está probado) espero que les sirva como a mi, saludos!
http://softlayer.dl.sourceforge.net/project/ponyprog/PonyProg Windows setup/2.07c/PonyProg_V207c.zip


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2009)

bajalo de la pagina oficial....  http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 31, 2009)

Ok, gracias Chico3001


----------



## el negro (Sep 2, 2009)

NOMANCHES MAESTRO LA TIENES FACILITA. 
no soy experto pero me conberti en flasheador compulsibo desde que de di flash a mi primer tarjeta mañosa. 
te recomiendo como lo dijo Andrxx 
los pasos son simples. 
1 consigue una tarjeta exactamente igual que funcione (esto es lo mas dificil)
2 apagada y sin conectarla desmonta con cuidado el bios.
3 regresa el bios a su lugar de una forma en la que puedas quitarlo con fasilidad y que a su ves pueda arrancar la tarjeta.
4  ya que tengas los ultimos pasos de flasheo, para ser preciso antes de que borres el bios desmontalo y monta el bios dañado. pero tienes que hacerlo vien fijandote en la polaridad (la ranura lo marca)"esta bes mete bien el bios para que estes seguro del flash"
5 entonses ahora si dale flash. ya que lo tengas completo reinicia por completo y si arranca ya la isiste men.
6 regresa el bios a su maquina original y todos felizes.
"AMI ME FUNCIONA CUANDO LA CAGO Y ESA ES MI FORMA DE DESCAGARLA"
no se si te animes mi buen pero funciona si quieres mas seguridad trata de hacerlo en un lugar amplio y que no tengas estorbantes cerca (un hermanito pregunton un sobrino enfadoso la esposa preguntando que haces o alguien que te distraiga al momento de montar el bios dañado)
el montado es ecensial ya que si lo pones mal dile adios por completo al CI EEPROM
y algunas targetas no se apagan con esos cortos y veras un espectaculo de luzes artificiales.


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 2, 2009)

Bien amigo! ahora entendí como es el tema, es algo así como "flashear en caliente" o con la mother encendida... muy buena! voy a probar a ver que pasa y luego comento por aquí los resultados. gracias, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2009)

Sumando a lo de "el Negro"

Probás otro bios parecido en tu placa , no es necesario que sea de una placa idéntica , solo que ande la disketera o el disco rígido es suficiente.

Te armás un diskette booteable en Dos, flash y etc. o un rígido booteable con todo lo que necesites para flashear. Según corresponda !

Yo lo hago con la placa sobre la mesa , para poder manipular más facil. 

Arranco la mother con ese bios , una vez booteada , encendida y con todo el cuidado del mundo quito ese bios , coloco el original malo y le hago el flash . . .  fin. Nunca he tenido problemas, pero . . . 

¡ Siempre hay riesgos de malograr la bios buena ! 

Suerte y contanos.


----------

